
Elon Musk’s Wild Ride - ucha
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-elon-musk-companies/
======
arcanus
I have a healthy dose of skepticism around the Musk personality cult that has
developed. However, the two essential (and, it might be added, correct) points
are:

> To the extent that the electric car is a reality, it’s largely thanks to
> Tesla selling tens of thousands of high-priced vehicles, pressuring BMW,
> Audi, Mercedes, Volkswagen, and others into a response.

> Before SpaceX, it was considered daft for an individual to try and compete
> against nation-states with decades of experience and billion-dollar budgets.
> Now a handful of rocket companies have cropped up, seeking to undercut
> SpaceX on price. As the price of getting to space has dropped, dozens of
> other startups have come running with new kinds of satellites that promise
> to change technology ranging from imaging to medicine.

Even _if_ he loses, we win.

